# My Little Emergency Kit



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

My little walk around emergency kit!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

That's one hell of an emergency stash! That looks like most peoples top shelf.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

How do you like the decade hiding in there?


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

titlowda said:


> How do you like the decade hiding in there?


Gotta say the Decade is a great cigar. 
Very consistent. Always a great burn with a nice hard ash. 
Great flavor, nice and robust, creamy thick smoke with hints of cocoa & the finish has a sweet peppery taste to it. It a really great cigar. I always keep a bunch of these in the humidor.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice kit. Better than a first aid kit.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

well done!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats a great looking kit. Ill take one also.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Marko, how to you like the case that you are using? Was the case made to carry cigars or did you revamp it..

Dan


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not bad for an emergency kit


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

I like it! The DC Maxximus look inviting.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

baderjkbr said:


> Nice kit. Better than a first aid kit.


That is a first aid kit.......depending on how you look at it.
Great stash!


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

OdessaDan said:


> Marko, how to you like the case that you are using? Was the case made to carry cigars or did you revamp it..
> 
> Dan


Dan
It's an ok case it came free with an order I made from Thompson last year
Haven't done anything to it. Holds a lighter and cutter in the flap also a small credo if you want. I'm sure the gorilla cases with the foam are a bit tougher but this one is just fine


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Mark, I will look into the case and the cigar caddy's..

I need something to survive a trip to and from Mexico....

Dan


----------

